# Crested gecko laying infertile eggs



## Mack&Cass (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm asking this question for my sister. She has a 3 year old crested gecko who has never been bred before or anything, and last week she laid an unfertile egg. Now the gecko has buried herself in her substrate and we think she's trying to lay more. Should my sister set up an incubator of some sort even though the eggs are infertile, just so the crestie doesn't become egg bound? I tried looking online for some answers but couldn't really find anything. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KJE (Aug 1, 2009)

I have 2 female crested geckos.  We find infertile eggs all the time.  I wouldn't bother incubating them...they aren't going to produce anything.  Just make sure she adds calcium to her diet.  Laying eggs can use a lot of calcium.


----------

